# Easiest way to work on LT/GTs?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the preferred way of working on a common LT/GT?
I have 2 Craftsmans (see other GT5000) post --- and I never felt comfortable climbing on the ground and wedging something under the deck to change blades, do undercarriage maintainance, etc... Any easier way? Ramps that bring the whole unit up safety, jacks, etc? Seems like someone should have some really good ideas on this topic. I may be way off here, but I never have had an easy time working on these things. I am handy --- I do full-size tractor restorations and engine rebuilds for cars/trucks etc --- but they are slightly higher off of the ground and dont have any blades --- 

Thanks for any insight.

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Why not just take the deck off rather than elevating the mower . My 5000 takes about a minute to remove the deck and 5 minutes to replace the blades. It also gives you the opportunity to clean the deck, inpect belts, bearing lube and make most necessary adjustments to other tractor systems (drivetrain, brakes, etc)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Stupid ?*

What is the best/easiest way to remove the deck from the machine? Does it [email protected][email protected]# up the belts or the attachment to the drive mechanism? 

I know it is a stupid question --- but I am a stupid guy. 

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

While I am not famailiar with a Craftman, most LT/GT decks are all moounted in the same basic way. Usually four suspension arms to support the deck and perhaps a mount at the front which is usually used to raise or lower the front edge of the deck when adjusting and leveling the height of the deck on initial setup. For the most part, you release tension on the mowers drivebelt, after lowering the deck to the lowest position. Then justy look for the attach points of the suspension arms to the deck, and either remove the cotter pins and washers and push the studs out of the holes in the deck / arm or pull linch clip pins in place of cotter keys. Perhaps they may even have bolts and nuts, but odds are its a cotter pin. Only the connections on the deck needs to be undone. Removing the deck in no way should affect the adjustments. Some decks are quick and easy to remove, others a real Bi%#*. YOu may have to raise the front wheels, raise the deck lift lever or even turn the front wheels one way or another on some to slide the deck out from under it. Its not hard, just look for the attachpoints of the susupension arms to the deck, and disconnect there, along with the belt and lift linkage if necessay. Most times its incorporated into one of the suspension arms.

My ld JD 180 I used to use a engine hoist to raise it up some to get the deck out from under it, as well as remove the blades, with the new GX 335, it takes less than a minute to undo the deck and slide it out from under the tractor. 

I would imagine ramps would more than likely get in the way, but perhaps dribing up on a single a x 6 or so would be sufficient to give enough clearance to remove any deck.

I have to agree with you o these machines being harder to work on mainly due to them being lower. The older you get the worse it becomes. I just grab me a milk crate or a roll around stool , plop my butt down and have at it.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I used to have to work on tractors the hard way rolling in the dirt but now I use a homemade 3 wheeled cherry picker that has a U.S.Navy portable bomb hoist on it. I use it for lifting all my tractors in fact its holding up the azz end my 48-Cub right now that I am cleaning for a new paint job. I got lucky and found it in the local trade paper about a year ago for $50.00.


----------



## mowerman1193 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have some relatives that mow most of the cemetaries around here.They have a fleet of Wheel Horse tractors and they change blades every night (I think they said they change them at lunch time as well).They have built a big ramp type thing that they drive all the tractors on and they are high enough to walk under.Then they just go right down the line and swap blades and clean up the decks.I think they have like 7 tractors they use daily and about three more that are for back up tractors..

I always thought about building something like this to store my collection of tractors on so I could free up floor space in the garage,then I could get more tractors


----------



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

I hung a come-along from a beam above where I park my larger 4-wheel tractor so I can raise it enough to risk my life under it.
rr


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the replies... I will play around with the deck to find out how to take it off...

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just saw one of these when I was out shopping yesterday. Would come in REAL handy working on L&G stuff.

jack 



I will have to grab one when the Christmas rush is over.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*"MY WAY"*

:usa: This is how I do it. I can hang it completely off ground if needed.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

I was thinking of getting that lift from Sears too for the motorcycle in the garage, just to make it easier to move the 700lb bike around.

In looking at its "platform", I can visualize the bike frame sitting on it but not my GT5000.

Has anyone used this for a tractor. Or do you simply remove the mower deck so it gets the frame before jacking?

I'd be interested to get some input here.

Thanks


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have taken the deck off my GT3000 about 4 times and took it off my GT5000 once. This is how I do it:

1, Adjust the deck down to the lowest position, then lower the deck down. 

2, Using pliers, pull the two hair pin cotters for the front deck hanger assy where it mounts to the tractor. (the hanger assy can stay mounted to the deck)

3, Pull the hair pin cotter for the back deck hanger (sway bar) at the deck and slip the hanger out of the brackett on the deck.

4, Pull the two front hair pin cotters for the lift assy and disconnect that part of the lift assy. The deck should now be on the ground and very loose.

5, Pull the deck forward and slip the deck belt off the pully under the engine.

6. Pull the last two hair pin cotters for the back of the lift arms.

7, The deck will now slide out on the discharge side. The front deck hanger will hangup on the front wheels when pulling the deck out. Turn the steering wheel to make room for the front hanger to clear (it is a tight squeeze).


To do all of this is only 5-7 min. Let me know if you find an easier way.


----------

